# Just picked up an Asian Box Turtle



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

The purchase was very impulsive but I have everything to keep it in. He's chilling in a temp box until the silicone is cured and I can fill the tank with water and the rest with substrate. I have goldfish that will swim in the water portion and crickets for the rest. I have a UV bulb along with a heat lamp going at the same time. It will get the Vitamin D from the lamp, Vitamin A from the fish, and the rest of the food. Plenty of humidity and water to swim in, basking areas on rocks also. He has a hiding place in the corner..... Anything I am missing. I know what I am doing for the most part but little things slip by easy. I will post pics when I am done.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

A box turtle that swims? Hmm..

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

which species do you have? cause they require different care and most people will tell you one way to care for them and there is a difference. do you have a cuora, cistoclemmys, pyxidea

pix please









asian box turtles like the water and some can swim for a little while it all depends what you got.


----------

